# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  shorter rolls of Dartek

## Kelly Rushing Carter

I am looking for a supplier for rolls of Dartek 48 to 60 inches in width. I have checked everywhere I can think of, but have only found 80 and 88 inch rolls.

----------


## JasonO

Hmmm ... I looked around and you are right.  I couldn't find anything!

----------

